# es grünt und blüht...



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Die Clematis in blau blüht wunderschön. Dahinter die Guave, mit noch wenigen Blättern aber dafür um so mehr Blüten. Genau wie die gefüllte Azalee... Der Sommer kommt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: es grünt und blüht...*

Hi Vera,
alle 3 gefallen mir ausnehmend gut.
Mein Favorit ist aber doch die blaue Clemi... wie heißt sie.. zufällig "Multi Blue"?


----------



## Vera44 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: es grünt und blüht...*

Hallo Eva Maria!

Ja als solche habe ich sie gekauft. Sollte also so sein.

LG


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: es grünt und blüht...*

Ich hab auch einige Blüten. 
Sind dieses Jahr leider nicht viele. Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass ich den Garten dieses Jahr nicht wirklich pflege ... das Unkraut ist stellenweise höher als die Blumen  aber man muß eben Prioritäten setzen ...

    

    

 

Ich liebe __ Pfingstrosen ... die duften einfach göttlich ...

Mandy


----------

